# Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder



## Stellheadidini (1. März 2007)

Moin @ all

Mir ist mal aufgefallen das es hier viele Mefo neulinge gibt und immer als erstes die Frage nach dem richtigen Köder auftritt.
Und da ich noch keinen Trööt mit diesem Thema in der Suche, ja ich hab sie benutzt , gefunden habe wollte ich doch mal eine kleine Köderschau erstellen wo alle Mefo fischer wenn sie denn wollen ihre Lieblings Köder reinstellen können, so haben neulinge gleich die Chance sich über die Meerforellen Köder zu informieren.

Ich fang dann mal An:
Meine Lieblingsköder sind 

1)Gladsax Snaps draget !grün/gelb!




2)Vicke !Grün/Gelb!



3) Mein Lieblingsköder der Sardine /Noname 
deswegen auch leider kein bild


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Mach doch gleich ne Abstimmung |supergri 

Mein Lieblingsköder ist der Spöket .
Entweder in rot schwarz , oder der hier als letzte rettung wenn nichts beißt :


----------



## cozmo (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

ja habe seit dem 26.12.06 bis zu dem heutigen tage schon 9 meefos fangen dürfen, hatte alle aufm snaps blinker 20- 25 gr. 

das ist der köder der am meisten bringt. man kann ihn auch gut vom bb auf dorsche fischen. nur man muss die richtige köderführung haben, das macht 60% der fänge aus


----------



## Living Dead (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*



cozmo schrieb:


> ja habe seit dem 26.12.06 bis zu dem heutigen tage schon 9 meefos fangen dürfen, hatte alle aufm snaps blinker 20- 25 gr.
> 
> das ist der köder der am meisten bringt.




Der Köder der am "meisten" bringt ist in der Regel jener dem man am meisten vertraut und am meisten fischt!


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*



cozmo schrieb:


> das ist der köder der am meisten bringt. man kann ihn auch gut vom bb auf dorsche fischen. nur man muss die richtige köderführung haben, das macht 60% der fänge aus



Sorry aber den Snaps kann man doch gar nicht falsch führen.
Bei dem leisesten Zug fängt der doch schon an in alle Richtungen auszuschlagen.
Den brauchste wirklich nur monoton kurbeln und irgendwann mal durchsacken lassen...  Dann fängt er auch.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

:vik: Das ist der Beste!!! Genau in der Farbe, in 18g!!!:vik: 

Uli​


----------



## Stellheadidini (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

mhh also was hab ich denn dann für Snaps?;+ 

Wildes ausschlagen, ne nicht wirklich nur bissl rum eiern, aber das lieben die Mefos|supergri 

der Sardine der schlägt wild aus, hasste noch net gesehen...
aber den findet man nicht im Intzernet und kenne auch nur einen Laden wo man ihn kaufen kann, Kennt den vielleicht wer von euch? und weiß von welcher Marke der ist?


----------



## Living Dead (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Bild?


----------



## Stellheadidini (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

hab leider meine cam auf Fehmarn und bin ja noch bis morgen in Hamburg (urlaub) und im netz findet man keine bilder, reiche ich vielleicht irgendwann mal nach


----------



## sundeule (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Immer andere in die ich mich verlíebe:l 

Nein: ich zähle nicht mehr#d 

Gno, Snaps, Gladsax, Eitz-Wobler, Stripper. Boss, Thor, Flash...


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*



Stellheadidini schrieb:


> Wildes ausschlagen, ne nicht wirklich nur bissl rum eiern, aber das lieben die Mefos|supergri



Wildes Ausschlagen ist relativ :m |rolleyes  
Klar, habs bischen übertrieben formuliert. Auf jeden Fall läuft er beim leisesten Zug schon so, wie die MeFo's ihn haben wollen


----------



## Stellheadidini (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

na ich dachte schon was ist mit meinen snaps los|supergri 
aber der Snaps ist wirklich ein super köder besonders,
weil es eine Dorsch weitwurf rakete ist#6


----------



## Der Pilot (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Ich denke auch daß man vor allem an seinen Köder
glauben muß. Nur so schafft man es noch - noch - nochmal
und wieder zu werfen. So schwänzelt dann irgendwann das 
scheinbar hilflose Opfer durch den Sichtkreis unserer geliebten
Meerforellen und PENG!...
Ich nehme oft einen modifizierten Möre Silda.


----------



## käptn iglo (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

was modifizierst du daran? gewicht? oder anderse?


----------



## Pikepauly (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Gladsaxfiske Wobbler ist mein Lieblingsköder, weil es der einzige ist mit dem mir schon mal ein Mehrfachfang geglückt ist.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Stellheadidini (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

SO mit cam vom vadder gemacht,
 das ist er der Sardine, zugegeben der sieht net so dolle aus, aber ist der hammer mefo köder schlecht hin.....#6 



kennt den vielleicht wer?


----------



## Schnulli (1. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Meine sind in 2 Boxen und diese passen noch in die Jacke, brauche noch keinen Hackenporsche um sie alle ans Wasser zu bringen!:vik: Aber je nach Lage geht ein Gespenst, Silda oder Snaps an die Leine. 
Aber wie schrieb letztens hier einer im Board : Wenn die Fische da sind, beißen die auch auf einen Kugelschreiber.....
|kopfkrat Nur die Farbe des Schreibers hat er nicht verraten...

Schnulli

Der in der Woche angelt


----------



## Der Pilot (2. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*



käptn iglo schrieb:


> was modifizierst du daran? gewicht? oder anderse?


 
Na ich rubbel die 18er auf 17,264 Gramm runter und die
22ger auf 20.263-20.694 Gramm.
Ne, mal ernst: Ich tausche einfach Sprengringe und Haken aus.


----------



## Beifänger (2. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Moin!

Lange Zeit habe ich fast ausschließlich den Kinetic Salty 18g in blue/silver gefischt. (Bild1)

Momentan jedoch ist der Stripper in 15 g mein absoluter Favorit. (Bild2)


















TL


----------



## Stellheadidini (2. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Das die auf Kugelschreiber beißen beweisen ja sone Köder:q 


	

		
			
		

		
	
#

Hab mir mal mit nem Kumpel nen Tobi mit 3 drillingen ,ka welche Marke im moment, gekauft und das ist ein richtiger Kugelschreiber:m  aber den haben wir uns auch nur aus fun gekauft vertrauen hat keiner so wirklich darauf, 

und trotzdem wird er WE wieder ausprobiert denn wenn ich  darauf fange , rofl ich mich quer über Fehmarn


----------



## Christian D (2. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Meine Favouritenwenns denn mal Blinker sind...)

Bei Wind: Gnosjödraget in 15 Gr. (Schwarz oder weiß)

Bei Ententeich: Stripper in 12 Gr. ( schwarz oder weiß)

Mehr brauche ich nicht. 

Komischerweise entscheide ich mich immer wieder für sehr agile Muster. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass Tobse und Heringe ein eher ruhiges Schwimmverhalten aufweisen......da sind solche Flattermänner ja eigentlich eher unnatürlich, aber fangen tun se........#c


----------



## Ostseestipper (3. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Da ich mir nicht jeden Köder in jeder Farbe anschaffen mag/kann, nehme ich halt gerade den, von dem ich mir momentan (Wasser,Wind,..., Zielfisch) am meisten verspreche. Also konkret der:
*Falkfishthorgladsaxfiskespöketstrippersnapshansen* in hell- oder dunkelbunt. |kopfkrat 

Ich habe also keinen "Überblinker", sondern mehrere "Favoriten".

Gruß vom Ostseestipper

P.S.: Habt Ihr auch Lieblingsblinker :k die noch keinen Fisch gebracht haben?


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Ich fische Die Mefos mit der Fliege. Muster ala Mickys Finn in verschiedenen Farben.


----------



## defender (5. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Hallo!

Letztes Jahr war es definitiv der *Hanssen Victor* und natürlich der *Hansen Flash*. Dieses Jahr kommt der Hansen Vims hinzu und ein _ururalter_ Blinker von Jensen.


----------



## donlotis (5. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Bei mir ganz klar:

#1: Stripper (alle Fische drauf gefangen)

#2: Colonel Z Bandit 3D (einen wirklich heftigen Biss beim  Schleppen gehabt).

#3: Falkfish (Aberglaube)

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Malte (6. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Filur in 21gr rot/schwarz oder grün bzw. blau/weiß jeweils mit glitter Folie

Falkfish Witch 20gr in rot/schwarz


----------



## Jan77 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Spöket in Weiß oder Rot Schwarz 18gr. 

Alternativ Vicky in Blau Weiß 15gr.


----------



## Fischbox (7. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Ich fische fast auschließlich den Hakuma-Sild in 10, 14 oder manchmal auch 18 Gramm und Schwarz-Rot, Rot-Silber, Gelb-grün und/oder Grün-Silber.


----------



## Watfischer84 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Stripper in weiß/schwarz bzw. ganz weiß.

Aber mein absoluter Favorit ist der Gladsax blau/silber in 27gr.
hat auch schon einiges hinter sich wie man sieht #t 

http://img240.*ih.us/img240/639/erstebilder028vq2.th.jpg

Der hier is aber jetzt in seinem wohlverdienten ruhestand #6


----------



## Bellyboater (7. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Mein Favorit ist der Vicking Herring in 16g und 22g in Grün/Gold.


----------



## Guide (9. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Hallo
vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?
Suche eine Bezugsquelle für den alten Falkfish Kingtrout.
Die Grundfarbe ist dunkel(sieht ein bisschen aus wie brüniert)und es ist eine Folie mit roten Querstreifen aufgeklebt.
Lag vor ein paar Jahren in vielen Wühlkisten in den Angelläden rum.
Hätte gern ein Foto reingestellt, aber der Letzte liegt vor Rerik auf dem Grund #q.
Wäre für jeden Tip, wie ich wieder an einen meiner Lieblingsköder  herankomme, dankbar.
viele Grüße
Guide #h


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

@Guide Den Falkfish Kingtrout in den Farben, gibt es nicht mehr. Selberbauen. Macht auch mehr Spaß damit was zu fangen.


----------



## Havorred01 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Moin !!

1. die guten alten Filur 8gr. 10gr. 12gr. und 22gr! von Flemmings  2. die guten Spöket in 18gr.
3. Hansen Flash 

Meine Lieblinge sind die Filur-Blinker #6

gruß 

Havorred01


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

@Guide Den Falkfish Kingtrout in den Farben, gibt es nicht mehr. Selberbauen. Macht auch mehr Spaß damit was zu fangen. Ich hoffe, jetzt habe ich es begriffen mit den Bildern. Hat auch nur ein paar Stunden gedauert. #d


----------



## Windmaster (13. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Meine Favoriten sind :

1. Kinetic Salty 12/18g in natürlichen Dekors

2. Falkfish Thor 18g in diversen Farben

3. Boss 12g in weiß



|supergri


----------



## Waveman (13. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Moin, moin,
meine Top drei sind:
1) - Mörre Silda , vorzugsweise in Kupfer
2) - Spöket, div. Muster
3) - Stripper, eigene (eigenwillige) Designs

Gefangen habe ich auch schon mit anderen Ködern, aber diese sind meine echten Lieblinge, zumal ich mit der Mörre auch schon mal zwei an einem Tag gefangen habe.

cu
waveman


----------



## Guide (13. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Hallo
@Lovefield1 Danke für den Tip. Das habe ich schon befürchtet, daß es das Teil nirgendwo mehr gibt. Selberbauen lohnt sich für mich nicht, da ich die meiste Zeit mit Fliege fische und da schon kaum Zeit finde, welche zu binden.
Trotzdem vielen Dank
Guide


----------



## Lars71 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Moinsen

1. Enigma 16gr. (grau-silber)

2. Apex 4,5 (div. Farben)

3. Break Point XL (blau-silber)


----------



## steve71 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

@Lars71: Du hast die Frage nicht richtig gelesen! Es geht doch ums Blinkern von der Küste aus....


----------



## Lars71 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

@Steve: Vom Blinkern von der Küste aus steht nichts im Aufmacher zu diesem Thread, sondern nur die Frage nach den persönlichen Lieblings-Mefo-Ködern und die habe ich genannt


----------



## steve71 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

:q Oh mannsen!
sonst hätte das doch unter Schleppangeln gestanden!
Welcher von Deinen 10 Blinkern heißt eigentlich  Enigma;+ 
Und wenn wir im Urlaub zum Watangeln gehen mochte ich dich mit Sbirolino und Apex fischen sehen. Das fliegt bestimmt wie´n Gartenstuhl|muahah: 

Und noch mal im Ernst für die anderen:

Meine *Blinker-Favoriten zum Watfischen*:

Hansen Flash Grün Weiß, Schwarz Kupfer 16 g
Kinetic Salty Diamond Silver, Regenbogenforelle 18 g
Nöre Silda Kupfer 10, 15 g
und wenn nix mehr geht, nehme ich gern einen gladsax Orange Gelb in 16 g

LG Steve


----------



## Karstein (15. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

1) Möre Silda
2) Snaps Dragget
3) Spöket

Mehr gibt es seit letztem Jahr in meiner Box nicht mehr.

Dafür eine Box mit Fliegen und die Wedelrute immer dabei.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Boss 16 Gr.
Vims 12 Gr.
Nirvahna 18 Gr.

#h


----------



## Mefospezialist (19. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Hallo erstmal,

also mein absoluter Liebling ist mein Eigenbau aus nem Kaffelöffel, des Runde Ende abgesägt, rund gefeilt, 2 Löcher rein Sprengringe, Drilling fertig :vik: 

Das ganze ohne Farbe, aber er fängt besser seit er Rost angesetzt hat.  Hat auf der Küchenwaage etwa 16gr. fliegt sehr weit und gut und das beste er fängt sehr gut.

Als Alternative habe ich noch ein Thor in Blau-silber 26gr. als schwereres Modell und noch ein Witch in rot schwarz, 20gr, die meisten Fische bis jetzt allerdings auf meinen Kaffeelöffel#6 

Nur wenn die Fische weiter draussen stehen wird schwerer montiert.

Das ist alles was ich hab und es langt auch, mit mehr Auswahl war wird mich auch keiner sehen#h


----------



## eastspöket (24. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

mooin mooin an alle
hab mal ne Frage. Wer kann mir sagen(auch als Pn) wo es noch 
den ZEBCO BEACH KING in allen Farben zu kaufen gibt.Mein Händler und auch Askari können oder wollen nicht mehr liefern.
Besonders die farben Pink,Rotgelb,Schwarzoliv lassen sich nicht auftreiben.
danke
Mfg  mayk


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

http://search.stores.ebay.de/Angelc...fsooZ1QQfsopZ3QQftsZ2QQsaselZ95048816QQsofpZ0


----------



## eastspöket (24. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

@Lovevield1
guter Anfang.:m danke
sind noch nicht die Farben die ich suche,aber immerhin....
mfG mayk


----------



## Watfischer84 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Moin moin allerseits.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den Gladsax Exellent 27gr. in blau chrom herbekomme? (Kieler-Eckernförder Raum)
Gibt wohl probleme mit dem Dänischen Liferanten, so dass es noch dauern kann.

danke


----------



## eastspöket (24. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

@Lachsbrötchen
www.dsangelsport.de


----------



## Watfischer84 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

@ eastspöket

Danke.

nach flensburg komme ich am freitag wieder. 

Hatte die hoffnung das es hier in und um kiel noch welche gibt.
Werd montag mal bei Grossmanns vorbei schaun.


----------



## Hansen fight (31. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Fische gerne mit Wobblern zb. Gladsax oder Witch,eher in gedeckten Farben so um die 20 Gramm
Habe einen neuen Favorit der Grizzly Coast ist so ein Zwischending zwischen Blinker und Wobbler läuft echt Klasse und fängt.
Mein Lieblingsblinker wie Ihr euch denken könnt der Hansen fight in 21 Gramm schwarz rot.


----------



## Christian D (31. März 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Als Pendant dazu finde ich den Eitz Fly in 17gr. wesentlich besser. Aber jeder wie er mag. 
Heute beim Tag der Meerforelle (war allerdings nicht zum Fischen dort, sondern wegen Herrn Stümke...) waren die Spöket-Ständer mal wieder völlig leer geräumt. Whatever...jeder hat halt so seine Vorstellungen von einem guten Köder. Glauben versetzt bekanntlich Berge.


----------



## ~JoJo~ (1. April 2007)

*AW: Die beliebtesten Mefo Köder*

Der gute alte Gladsax in 27 Gr. ist gerade zur Heringszeit in der Farbe Blau Silber sehr fängig. Aber auch der noramle Trumpf Blinker in 28 Gr. mit hellgrüner Folie ist generell ne Bank.


----------

